# (III) Precipitação máxima em Abril de 2010



## AnDré (27 Mar 2010 às 16:16)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Abril de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


Chamo a atenção para o facto do IM ter começado a disponibilizar boletins mensais para os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira. 


----------------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura mínima em Abril de 2010
(II) Temperatura máxima em Abril de 2010


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2010 às 16:22)

AnDré disse:


> Chamo a atenção para o facto do IM ter começado a disponibilizar boletins mensais para os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira.



Há muito que o esperava. 

Uma boa notícia.

---

240,1 mm a 280 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2010 às 16:26)

280,1mm a 320mm


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2010 às 16:35)

200,1mm a 240mm


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2010 às 16:44)

240,1 a 280 mm, provavelmente numa das ilhas.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Mar 2010 às 22:16)

320mm a 360mm.


----------



## vitamos (29 Mar 2010 às 09:16)

360,1 a 400.


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2010 às 09:21)

A minha aposta: *280,1mm a 320mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2010 às 09:41)

200.1mm a 240mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2010 às 12:54)

160,1 a 200 mm.


----------



## actioman (29 Mar 2010 às 13:35)

Penso que se situará no intervalo: *240,1mm a 280mm*


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2010 às 13:57)

160 a 200 mm! É a minha aposta!


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2010 às 17:32)

Talvez 320,1mm a 360mm, numa das ilhas


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2010 às 17:39)

160,1mm a 200mm


----------



## vinc7e (29 Mar 2010 às 17:59)

320,1mm a 360mm


----------



## zejorge (29 Mar 2010 às 22:29)

Aposto em

160,1 a 200 mm


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mar 2010 às 13:56)

A minha aposta vai para *160,1 a 200 mm*.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2010 às 12:36)

Esta é de todas a sondagem mais renhida.
Dispersão total dos votos.

Ora, o meu vai para *360,1mm a 400mm*.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2010 às 22:16)

Votei no intervalo *320,1mm a 360mm*


----------



## Hazores (31 Mar 2010 às 22:54)

muitos daqui querem é chuva para as ilhas....

mas é provavel que o máximo de precipitação de Abril seja numa das ilhas agora falta saber é m qual??


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2010 às 00:29)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as precipitações acumuladas entre os *320,1mm* e os *360mm*.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2010 às 08:52)

Escolhi o o intervalo *320,1mm a 360mm*  provavelmente no Minho/Gerês ou nas ilhas.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2010 às 13:05)

Segundo o relatório de Abril do IM, o valor máximo foi de 215mm nas Penhas Douradas.


----------

